# Triggers for deadfalls?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

anyone here have some tried and true triggers for deadfalls? I can see some pictures, but Im a hands on kinda guy, so if someone could say," cut 1/4 groove here, cut notch here....
" those kinda instructions, something that I could make, use, learn to set, and then make more. Help me out. 
Also, is a simple neck snare better than the "bent sapling snare", probably, becouse it invloves no trigger?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

well they all have nuances. I like the notch and two sticks, the sticks will have to be one long and one short, the long driven deep into the ground.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have thought about buying mouse and rat traps because they are cheap, and could be used as triggers for much larger traps. For example make a quick dead fall by having a stick holding up a large rock or log sitting on the rat trap so when it is tripped it will knock the stick from under the log or rock. 
PS: That 45 deg saw tooth on the back of many bayonets like the M-9 is a quick way to make the 45 deg groove used in many traps like the fig 4.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you have the time to scout out well used trails, . . . the snare is about as good as it gets. No trigger to fail, . . . doesn't need baited, . . . can be "checked out" from a distance if you plan ahead on where you place it.

My uncle who did the figure 4 traps as a kid during the depression was a true believer in snares, . . . gave me the info.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Deebo said:


> anyone here have some tried and true triggers for deadfalls? I can see some pictures, but Im a hands on kinda guy, so if someone could say," cut 1/4 groove here, cut notch here....
> " those kinda instructions, something that I could make, use, learn to set, and then make more. Help me out.
> Also, is a simple neck snare better than the "bent sapling snare", probably, becouse it invloves no trigger?


I would recommend looking on you tube for some info. But remember the best triggers are the most difficult to set up..


----------

